# My well loved corner ECM classika (non PID) + Eureka Specialita



## fastesi (May 8, 2021)

Hello I hope you all alright !!!! I leave here my corner i hope you guys enjoy it......TIA


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks good....welcome to the forum


----------



## fastesi (May 8, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> Looks good....welcome to the forum


 Thank you!


----------

